# 1099 and the 893 speakers ?



## loopy (Feb 29, 2016)

I finally finished my 18 inch sealed sub with a 600dsp amp. will finish tuning it once i get another mini dsp mic. Mine broke for some reason just as i was getting ready to use it have had it for more than a year. 

I am on the fence about what to get fro the 3 fronts was looking at ascend acoustics 340's.

I see a lot of folks talk about the 1099 builds in DIY forums. I could get those for about the same cost of the 340's.

I wondered how the 1099's sounded. I am aware they are very efficient like the 3430's are.

What they sound like is what has me on the fence. 

I use to have some Klipsh RF 82's I believe, I found out that you either love Klipsh or hate them I hate them they hurt my ears after short periods of time listening to them.

The 1099 are horn speakers too if I went that route I wanted to be sure they are not what you cal bright or fatiguing like the Klipsh are to me.

So anyone with experience with these speakers I would relay like your feed back.

I also am using a Yamaha RX 2050 AVR

Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the 1099's are NOWHERE near as bright or fatiguing as the Klipsch RF series are. they're a TAD bright in comparison to a laid back speaker like the Bowers and Wilkins, but they're very reasonable. also a LOT better than the RF 82's as well.


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

I also have klipsch rf82 and know what your talking about. In a lively room they get unbearable to me. I'm also looking for a smoother horn driver to do a mtm style build.


----------



## loopy (Feb 29, 2016)

With the new AVR Yamaha 2050 I tried a pair of the Klipsch synergy book shelf's that I have had for a long time. These too wear to bright for me to listen too. But with the new AVR they wear not bright at all.
I have read others say there is no difference in AVR other that how many watts they have. I have to say each AVR has there own type of sound and this proves it to me. May be if I had this avr i would not took such a loose when i sold those speakers


----------



## loopy (Feb 29, 2016)

I wish I new how to build speakers and crossovers. The sub was very easy. I am beginning to think you can build a lot better speaker than you can buy at a lower cost. Especially if you are not worried about how they look.

The 893 and 1099 look like real nice speakers but I am sure there are some folks that know what base, mid and tweeter to buy and what to get to make the crossover that will blow away a lot of speakers.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

speaker design is MUCH more complex than a subwoofer. You have to measure the woofer, the tweeter, or the compression driver in a specific framework and start playing with components until you start to get a flat curve. Honestly, the DIYSoundgroup offerings are some of the best bang for your buck speakers out there at pretty much any cost levels. they've got some beasts, some cheaper offerings and some VERY good mid range offerings that can trash speakers 3-4x their cost in the retail world. I've built several of their designs and have NEVER been dissapointed


----------



## loopy (Feb 29, 2016)

I have to figure out if i have the room to use a 1099 or the 893. that is going to be a big center speaker. I will have to wait to see what my bonus is like to decide what to get for speakers. I saw wear some one said the 1099 speakers sound better than Apreion speakers and the 2 towers and center cost more than 4 k. I would like to be able to afford some Ascend Acoustics Sierra Towers and the Horizon center but i believe those will be way out of my reach. I also am not aware of any DIY kits that have a good ribbon Tweeter. Supposedly the tweeter they use cost 750 each. just the cost of the tweeters cost more than 3 1099 unless you got the bamboo case for them then they would be up there.

I am not looking for anything real loud just something that has a very clear center channel and is easy to drive. Also I sit 11-12 foot away from the center channel.


----------



## Boxozaxu (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been in the same room with speakers by JTR, PSA, and Reaction Audio as well as a pair of 1099 speakers. In a blind test with some pretty challenging music, the 1099 was the best out of the group hands down. After the speakers were revealed the three of us in the test compared notes and the 1099 was consistently rated tops and was our number one pick. Even the person running the event agreed. The belief that a DIY speaker is somehow always inferior to an equivalent commercial speaker is just plain not true. Not even for speakers costing 3x as much.

There's someone at AVS that will build your XO for you if you don't want to undertake building the XO yourself. There's a lot to designing a good XO and the 1099 is something special.


----------



## luisv (Feb 27, 2014)

I was in the same boat you were and I decided to give the 893 center kit a try and couldn't be happier. I just finished putting together a UM18 in a sealed box with a Crown XLS 2502 amp and am about to purchase some MDF so I can build two 893s as ported L&R towers. Can't wait to see what a trio of 893s can do up front as the center sounds great regardless of normal or reference volumes. Best bang for the buck out there.


----------

